# Baby Crib Mattress Heights?



## Blakep (Sep 23, 2010)

I am currently building a baby crib. The front of the crib does not let up and down so I want the mattress to be adjustable so I can let it down when the baby gets older. I think most cribs like this have about three different heights that the mattress can be placed at. Does anyone know about what heights these are?


----------



## pollo (Sep 14, 2010)

from the floor up 14 in. 18 in. and 22in. some go down to 12in. but not many any lower your kid needs a bed.


----------



## MOJOE (Jun 13, 2009)

Mine starts at 14 inches off the floor and has 3 inch adjustments up to 20 inches off the floor. Works well, my boy is about 8 months and has started to pull himself up to stand. Once this happened, the 20 inch level was a bit too high, so moved it down and it seems to be working well.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I used a set of metal brackets that have 4 holes, I got them from these people http://www.productsamerica.com/index.html
you predrill the holes behind the brackets and the brackets are screwed into the legs, the mattress frame screws into the brackets. I used this even with a drop side crib, with the mattress all the way up and the side all the way down it makes a great changing surface.


----------



## Blakep (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the measurments guys. Now I don't have to try and measure one in a store ha


----------



## KBownds (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank you for this post. It answered one of our questions about the heights.


----------

